# myspace.com/gopitbull



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HEY! I know OZ made a post somewhere about this, but I cant find it (and Im pretty much too lazy too look for it). For the GP's Myspace page, he'd like it if everyone gave ONE picture (per dog) of their dog (or dogs) to be in a slide show that will be on the page. I know hes not gonna wait around forever to get these pictures so, POST EM UP!!! Lets show people what good APBT/Bully/AmStaff owners we are and how beautiful our doggies look!!










(If you want your dogs name on the pic, and you dont know how to do it...get at me via PM and I can help you out.  )

LETS DO THIS PEOPLE! CMON! I know we all like showing off our dogs, so heres a great opportunity!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh wow......


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

you guys that work your dogs, i dont care if you post 2 or 3. but you better make em action shots! LMAO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. I mean business.  There ya go OZ!  Its yours from here on out.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Takes a nice Mug right?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yes!! you need to mow the grass, lol... but for this picture it looks great!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sucha handsome boy that Lugzy is.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

AGahahahahaha! That's all the grass I have!


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Here ya go

View attachment 5504


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi!!:








Belle!:









lolz.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Great looking dogs as always...


EVERYONE ELSE!!! COME ONNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Monkey and Isaac









Sadie and Isaac









I think they are getting along just fine LOL









Monkey helping rinse the dishes while they are in the dish washer


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks guys! these are great pics!! lets get some pics from the rest of yall now!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awwhhhhhhhhhh!!! Monkey is sooo cutteeee! I love the pic of him and Sadie! You HAVE to keep him!!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats the plan beside his collar has his name and my wifes cell number LOL


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

My baby Remi


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's one of Lux.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Action shots you say? lol Pikc the ones you want  I have a ton more and I gave you my yourtube stuff.
Monsoon and Leonard









Siren









Tempest









Typhoon









Kaos









Trinity









Tasha









Siren









Tempest









Vixen


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

That is awesome picture of Lux, Elvis!

And Lisa...Siren. <3 <3 <3 Gah, I love her.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ya'll are welcome to any of my pictures.


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

how do you post a picture?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dogo said:


> how do you post a picture?


either upload em onto your profile in the user cp, or upload them on a host site like photobucket and copy and paste the img code into the thread


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> That is awesome picture of Lux, Elvis!
> 
> And Lisa...Siren. <3 <3 <3 Gah, I love her.


I think you want a siren pup! 

I second that on the Lux picture that is really cool!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I think you want a siren pup!
> 
> I second that on the Lux picture that is really cool!


Uhm...duh I do!!! Can you go ahead and convince my boyfriend? Thanks. Hahaha. Im in LOVE with Siren. IN LOVE.  <3


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

hank and cholo


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

dogo said:


>


OMG he is sooooo stinkin cute!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

dogo said:


>


yea...you better keep an eye on him...or Ima find you and snatch him up. Hes ADORABLE!


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

lol oh he knows he's cute. :woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Man this is gonna make a great slideshow so far....

I almost wanna break it down into...

puppies

pets/rescues/show dogs

dogs in action

more of a variety, more people can see and the more it might make them wanna take a look at our site..


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

So you don't have a registry on him? Any way papers or not he clearly looks bully to me, although I don't see whats so bad about that. Be proud of what you have.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

there's nothing wrong with a bully if its well bred, as long as you are ok with the fact they are primarily house dogs. a lot of people have working bullies too, its just not as common.


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Da Vinci Stunt 101.


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

i dont like bully's now...but i'll never know if he has bully in him or not...his parents are paperd but with some non reputable registry the aapba. i havent asked for papers guess i figured they didnt matter. so idk. my next will be a non bully. looking for a colby or something. lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*hey guys lets please stay on topic*

we're just looking for pictures here.. no bloodline discussion, commentary is ok as long as its not after everything...

just want the pics guys! LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha ok I never realized this was a post up some pics thread:hammer:

Come on guys someone is sub post to be following me around making sure I stay on top of things lmao.. I will have to go get you some pics OZ lol. 










































Also I have some great Flirt pole videos if you need them and plenty of photos with the dogs and kids if you make an album for that.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I think you want a siren pup!
> 
> I second that on the Lux picture that is really cool!


hand over the siren puppy and everyone will be okay! if not... death shall be soon!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

buster








lil mamma


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*outlaw "Josey" wales*


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

(I know OZ, dont hit me...but) Thats a really good picture of Josey!!!  <3 her!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

COME ON YALL!!! I KNOW we have more handsome faces out there waiting to be shown off!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

um I just recently switched computers (again) and haven't moved all my stuff over yet. If ya'll want you are welcome to dig through all the pictures I have posted and pick out your favorites. I haven't the time to do it and I want you to know your welcome to any of my photos.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Here are pics of my baby COMPA
and a link to my profile.. lol I have a photo album for him...
MySpace - www.myspace.com/8152133




























I love these pics here, with my 2 year old nephew and niece:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys i think that this is gonna turn out great


----------

